# Ein Monat am Meer...



## Salt (11. November 2021)

Hola Amigos!

Der eine oder andere fragt sich sicher schon, was ich in den letzten Wochen so getrieben habe. Nach einem gescheiterten Versuch in 2020 war ich dieses Jahr wieder auf Lanzarote und hab einen ganzen Monat die Sonne und den Ozean genossen. Die Location war einfach traumhaft. Jeden Abend auf der Terrasse den Sonnenuntergang zu sehen und das Meer in 20m Entfernung in der ersten Reihe genießen zu dürfen war ein Privileg!






Ein paar Fische hab ich so nebenbei auch gefangen aber der Urlaub war für mich auch sehr wichtig um mal wieder richtig abzuschalten und Kraft zu tanken. Deshalb war ich öfter mal schnorcheln und hab immer wieder angelfreie Tage eingelegt. Beim schnorcheln gab es als Highlights sehr große Barracuda-Schulen mit über 50 Fischen und auch Bonitos konnte ich jedes Mal sehen. Anglerisch muss man sagen, dass es deutlich mehr Spinnfischer gibt als in den vorherigen Jahren. Der Trend hält auch auf den Kanaren an. Dadurch wird es nicht einfacher ein paar Fische mit Lures zu fangen. Einen Bluefish hab ich diesmal garnicht gehabt...evtl waren sie einfach nicht da.
Dafür gab's ein paar neue Arten für mich wie Triggerfish





und Abade/Island Grouper.





Die großen Hornhechte waren sowieso allgegenwärtig





und wenn ein Schriftbarsch auf einen 145er Tide Minnow geht, weiß man das er echt kapital ist.





Ausserdem haben wir ein bisschen sauber gemacht. Es ist wirklich erschreckend wie viel Müll an manchen Tagen vorbei getrieben kam...von Plastiktüten bis hin zu ganzen Schiffsteilen war alles dabei.








Es gab natürlich auch Fische für die Küche wie Cuda...








 und Bonitos...





Und weil man ja immer abwechslungsreich essen soll, hab ich auch mal paar Muscheln gehabt.








Von dem aktuellen Vulkanausbruch auf La Palma hat man ausser farbenfrohen Sonnenuntergängen nichts mitbekommen.





Und Rockfishing ist ja sowieso oft durch sehr harte Kontraste und tolle Farben geprägt.








Es waren fantastische 4 Wochen und ich hab auch großartige Leute beim Angeln kennengelernt. Es fiel mir diesmal wirklich schwer, die Insel zu verlassen.





So, das ist alles für heute....
Enttäuscht? Nicht das was ihr erwartet habt?
Dann bleibt dran, das echte Abenteuer kommt noch also haltet die Augen offen, bald geht es weiter.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2021)

Toller Bericht und geile Fotos.
Danke dafür.


----------



## ollidi (12. November 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Enttäuscht? Nicht das was ihr erwartet habt?


Nööö... Absolut begeistert.


----------



## smithie (12. November 2021)

Dankeschön für's teilhaben lassen an Deiner "Monat am Meer"!!!

Das macht echt Lust auf Urlaub


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. November 2021)

Das macht Lust auf Meer und auf mehr....


----------



## Krallblei (12. November 2021)

Weiter!!!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (12. November 2021)

Gib Gummi. Berichte die Tage ausm Mahi Mahi Land Ägypten.


----------



## nostradamus (12. November 2021)

Petri! schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder! 
Danke


----------



## Salt (12. November 2021)

Da


Krallblei schrieb:


> Gib Gummi. Berichte die Tage ausm Mahi Mahi Land Ägypten.


Dann bist du jetzt erstmal dran  
Bei mir dauerts noch ein bisschen...


----------



## Andre´ (13. November 2021)

Hau raus Ole , Stormtrooper incoming 

Die Farben sind einfach herrlich festgehalten, was für eine Kamera hast du denn dafür benutzt ?


----------



## Salt (13. November 2021)

Moin André...dauert noch etwas  
Kamera is hauptsächlich ein Huawei P20


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. November 2021)

Mmmmmh - Lust auf Meer.... Und natürlich mehr!

Danke fürs teilhaben lassen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. November 2021)

Super Bericht!


----------



## Salt (13. November 2021)

Besten Dank Elmar....aber du siehst irgendwie anders aus heute  
Wenn dir der teaser schon so gefällt, dann warte mal auf Teil 2


----------



## Krallblei (13. November 2021)

Du machst es ja spannend.   
Gut so!!


----------



## Salt (13. November 2021)

Ja....aber grade warten alle auf deine Geschichten aus 1000 und einer Mahi


----------



## Seriola (14. November 2021)

Einen Monat Auszeit!!! Wat ein Traum! Und dann noch vernünftig genutzt ! Ich freue mich auf meer..!


----------



## pulpot (15. November 2021)

Toller Bericht. Einen Monat Auszeit hätte ich auch mal gerne. allerdings scheinst Du es auch nötig gehabt zu haben, wenn ich dein Foto hier mit denen aus dem Mahi-Mahi-Bericht(2019) vergleiche, wirkst Du ja um einiges mehr als nur 2 Jahre älter ...

Hat eigentlich dein Experiment mit den Gelbstriemen funktioniert?

Gruß, Pulpot


----------



## Salt (15. November 2021)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das jetzt nen Kompliment oder ne Beleidigung war 
Stimmt aber schon, da war viel Stress in der Zwischenzeit...hat für ein paar graue Haare im Bart gesorgt.

Allerdings altere ich nicht, ich reife mit Würde! Und jetzt bin ich zurück, besser denn je

Gelbstrieme hat nicht geklappt, 4 Wochen waren einfach zu kurz um eine zu fangen...

Grüße, Mr.Mahi


----------



## Bastardmakrele (15. November 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Gelbstrieme hat nicht geklappt, 4 Wochen waren einfach zu kurz um eine zu fangen..


Schmarrer


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. November 2021)

*Olaf, *

den neuen Hut haste ja schon auf und der Mahi-Mahi ist damit auch "neu".
Nun lass doch mal was ueber meinen Lieblingsfisch hoeren, hab schon Spass mit Bennys Erfolgen im Roten Meer gehabt. Wir warten alle! 

*Gruesse Juergen  *


----------



## Salt (15. November 2021)

Hi Jürgen, 

Ich weiß nicht was du meinst  
Aber vielleicht fällt es mir später wieder ein....


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

Hör nicht auf den Neid... 

Spasss. Gönnt uns unseren Spass. In Zeiten von Corona ist alles 3x so teuer als zuvor....


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. November 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> In Zeiten von Corona ist alles 3x so teuer als zuvor....


Das ist richtig, jede Reise ist in fast alle Laender schon schwer erkaempft durch die ganzen Tests und anderen Papierkram. Also den Urlaub geniessen! Hast ja auch noch eine andere bittere Erfahrung in Istanbul gemacht. Nach Spanien, wo Dein Wohnwagen steht, waere es kein Problem zu fahren. Alle Covid- Beschraenkungen aufgehoben., nur da stuermt es seit 14 Tagen, wie auch bei mir, im Golf de Valencia! Und Mahi-Mahi, das Mittelmeer ist bestimmt dafuer das falsche Meer ! Macht Ihr richtig mit den Kanaren und dem Roten Meer!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

Ja alles nicht easy hier als Mensch zweiter Klasse

Grüsse nach Spanien.....
Estoy en casa ahí. En el corazón


----------



## steve71 (11. Dezember 2021)

Moin Salt,

toller Bericht von der Insel! Du hast Dich bestimmt gut erholt. Das gute Lebensgefühl kommt gut rüber und Du hast deine Fänge / Catch & Cook sehr schön in Szene gesetzt.  Wir waren gerade eine Woche auf Lanzarote und ich weiß wovon Du redest. Als ich nach 2 Jahren endlich wieder am Atlantik stand war dieses Gefühl unfassbar schön. Ich bin fast jeden Morgen zum Spinnfischen gegangen und konnte einen Kalmar, 2 Zackenbarsche (Abade) und 2 Barracudas in der 80 cm Klasse überlisten. Diese Angelei von den Felsen ist mega spannend.

Gruß Steve


----------



## SvenFischer (20. Dezember 2021)

Sehr, sehr cool!!! Toller Bericht und coole Fotos! Danke!


----------

